# Is Anyone Out There



## john b (Jun 11, 2003)

Roy,

I've been trying to order two watches for the past several days, and have sent several emails----but get no response. So I thought I would try to get through to you via the forum.

I've had a similar problem with another on-line dealer--namely, I could view his web site and he could email me, but he couldn't receive emails from me. His thought was that his spam or other types of filtering software which his company used were screening out my emails.

If this message gets through---great, but if you can't get email from me, I don't know how I will be able to order watches from you, unless it's by very long distance phone calls.

Thanks,

John Brown (California)


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have had one credit card order from you for an EY012.

We are sold out of these until next week. Please let me know what you wish to do.

I have sent you several emails but obviously you are not receiving them.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

The truth is out there..............according to Mulder and Skully!


----------

